# be quiet! Silent Base 800



## Darksaber (Nov 2, 2014)

The Silent Base 800 is be quiet!'s long awaited entry into the case market. Rumors were confirmed at Computex 2014 with the case making its first official appearance, and after more than 12 months in development, it is finally available. The resulting Silent Base 800 may just be the start of a great new product line by be quiet!.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like a really solid case.


----------



## burtram (Nov 19, 2014)

Seems like a nice case, but that large power button on the top of the case is the deal breaker for me.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 19, 2014)

I like this. Good review Darksaber.

I really like the white trimmed version.


----------



## SirMango (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting rail design for the hard drives. The silicone rails should dampen the hard drive vibration much better than the screw-hole rubber grommets seen on many other cases.


----------



## Asourcious (Nov 19, 2014)

Interesting choice of colors. Orange, but no red or blue.


----------



## D1RTYD1Z619 (Nov 19, 2014)

I wish the door could be removed from the case and not leave such a cavity. I use an external ODD,As should everyone now a days, if I need to install something or read something from disc. I guess I can just not open the door. Nah.


----------



## FourtyTwo (Nov 19, 2014)

A typo in the article: "a solid panel covers the two pre-installed 120 mm retail fans" -> these are 140 mm fans.

I don't really agree with the conclusions.
- The case is very much over-sized for its contents.
- There is no fan controller, mandatory in a "silent" case at this price point over 100 Euro.
- Using Pure Wings fans instead of the much better Silent Wings 2 fans is a poor choice from Be Quiet.


----------



## Vario (Nov 19, 2014)

a really nice looking case. reminds me of the cosmos 1000, maybe its because of the vertical fulltower look with the two pontoon legs.


----------



## SirMango (Nov 23, 2014)

FourtyTwo said:


> A typo in the article: "a solid panel covers the two pre-installed 120 mm retail fans" -> these are 140 mm fans.
> 
> I don't really agree with the conclusions.
> - The case is very much over-sized for its contents.
> ...


Including a fan controller would be redundant when you have motherboards, such as ASUS and their Fan Xpert 3, that give so much better control of your fans.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 24, 2014)

For the price ?
N0 !


----------



## Saidrex (Dec 11, 2014)

Good, solid case, but for that price - hell no!


----------



## TheV (Feb 15, 2015)

*sigh*whats the clearance between motherboard and the chassis roof/ how thick radiator you can mount at the top.. More measurements review ppl!


----------

